# Website or books for identifying mushrooms?



## CacaoandNilla (May 24, 2012)

There is at least 6 kinds of shrooms growing in my yard like crazy. I'm windering what might be edible and what might be poisonous for my dogs

thanks


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I like national audubon society's books.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

http://michiganmushroomhunters.org/


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Post some photos on the mushroom forum on this website. Also try http://www.mushroomexpert.com/ But there you might need a clue of what you have to look it up.


----------



## CacaoandNilla (May 24, 2012)

crap! Now I notice that there is a mushroom category I could have posted in

maybe a mod could move it?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/


----------

